# Edid isnt quite getting my modelines right (Dell 2407)

## randoguy

Hey all.

I am having a little trouble with getting modelines 100% correct on my Dell 2407 @ 1920x1200. What i have is viewable but not ideal (It looks nicer in windows and on my internal laptop lcd). From what I can tell (both allowing xorg to autodetect my modelines and using the output from get-edid | parse-edid) xorg is trying to run my monitor at 1920x1200x59hz (or this is what the lcds ocd thinks) where dells website says that the monitor MUST run at 60hz for this resolution. I have tried creating new modelines using gtf, umc, almc and the online modeline calculator all of which produce frequency out of range errors on the lcd.

Does anyone know how to calculate modlines by hand? The required info is as follows (according to the dell website)

Resolution 1920x1200

Horizontal frequency 74khz

Vertical frequency 60hz

Pixel clock 154Mhz

Sync polarity +Horizontal -Vertical.

Oh and I am running it via the vga port of a intel 915GM on my dell insperon d410.

Thanks for all the help.

----------

## asiobob

I have the same monitor

I have this in my monitor section

```

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "monitor1"

    VendorName "Generic"

   DisplaySize 518.4 324

   Modeline "1920x1200" 154 1920 1968 2000 2080 1200 1203 1209 1235 +HSync -VSync

EndSection

```

this was given by a mate of mine who also has the same monitor. its attached to an nvidia card and picks up the native res @ 60hz (but I'm on DVI.. so it doesn't matter I think)

----------

## funeagle

Hi, I have the same model but I have problems with powersaving.

Does your screen go to sleep when it looses signal ? Mine never turns off, I have to turn it off manually, what about yours ?

Thanks.

----------

## randoguy

Mine goes into power save mode only when my laptop is plugged in. If it isnt you get the no signal splash and you have to turn the thing off manually.

----------

